# Windowsdateifreigabe mounten

## ttaw

moin,

ich habe im Kernel (Gentoo Sources 2.4.20r2) SMB aktiviert (nicht als Modul).

Wenn ich nun ein Netzlaufwerk mounten möchte passiert folgendes:

```

bash-2.05b# mount //server/raid$ /mnt/raid

mount: fs type smb not supported by kernel

```

Muss man trotz der Kernelunterstützung noch Samba installieren, oder fehlt nur irgend ein Link oder ähnliches in meinem System ?!

----------

## aleph-3

mount -t smbfs //host/freigabe /mnt/mntpoint

bzw. wenn der gastuser nicht aktiv ist oder die freigabe fuer einen best. user ist

mount -t smbfs -o username=user //host/freigabe /mnt/mntpoint

----------

## zypher

oder auch: smbmount //server/bla /mnt/bla -o username=blabla

----------

## MadMarkus

 *ttaw wrote:*   

> moin,
> 
> Muss man trotz der Kernelunterstützung noch Samba installieren, oder fehlt nur irgend ein Link oder ähnliches in meinem System ?!

 

ja, samba zu installieren ist wahrscheinlich schon notwendig, zumindest die clienttools.

als programm zum durchklicken durch deine netzwerkumgeben kann ich dir nur den xsmbrowser empfehlen - funktioniert bei mir einfach riesig  :Smile: 

viele grüße

 markus

----------

## ttaw

danke für Eure Tips.

smbmount und mount -t smbfs kenne ich, das geht aber nur wenn man Samba  installiert hat.

Ich dachte durch die Kernelunterstützung ginge das auch so. Schließlich erkennt mount ja selbst das es sich um smb handelt.

Wenn ich Samba installiere brauche ich doch gar keine Unterstützung im Kernel, oder?

----------

## Gekko

wenn du nur samba installierst, aber das smb fs im kernel nicht einbindest, kannst du zwar die smb hosts im lan sehen, aber keine files browsen.

ging mir jedenfalls so. und sooo gross ist die software ja nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## Qubit

Du benötigst Imho nur 'smbclient' !

©Qubit

----------

## MasterOfMagic

wieso sollte er nur den smbclient brauchen? was passiert wenn der kernel kein smbfs kann? wie soll er dann das filesystem mounten bzw. ansprechen? oder meinst du, dass er vom samba paket nur den client  braucht. gibt es da bei gentoo überhaupt eine aufspaltung in client und server?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## ttaw

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> wieso sollte er nur den smbclient brauchen? was passiert wenn der kernel kein smbfs kann? wie soll er dann das filesystem mounten bzw. ansprechen? oder meinst du, dass er vom samba paket nur den client  braucht. gibt es da bei gentoo überhaupt eine aufspaltung in client und server?
> 
> mfg
> 
> masterofmagic

 

Der Client gibts bei manchen Distributionen unter dem Namen smbfs.

Bei gentoo aber leider nicht.

Darin ist dann smbmount enthalten und das befähigt auch das normale mount smb freigaben zu mounten, wie oben beschrieben.

So kenne ich das zumindest  :Smile: 

Das es jetzt auch eine SMB Unterstützung im Kernel gibt ist mir halt neu (mag aber sein das es die schon ewig gibt, hab immer nur Binärdistributionen benutzt).

Wenn man das zum browsen braucht weiß ich jetzt ja schon mehr  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

## ttaw

ich habe nun samba installiert und jetzt geht es mit dem üblichen smbfs in der fstab.

----------

## Qubit

Ich wollte damit nur sagen, das es nicht nötig ist 'samba' zu installieren.....

aber wir haben jetzt ja genug möglichkeiten  :Wink: 

cu©Qubit

----------

## UFO-waRhawK

Da hab ich jetzt auch nochmal was zu:

mounten von smbfs via /etc/fstab ist ja schon und gut, das bringt mir aber nix, wenn ich nen MultiUser-System habe und auf dem Windows-Server die Rechte von Benutzer zu Benutzer abweichen. Dann benutzen alle den in fstab -o username= - angegebenen Namen = KÄSE!

Wie kann ich das automatische mounten von SMB-Shares abhängig vom User machen?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm ne möglichkeit wäre ohne fstab zu arbeiten. und den jeweiligen share den user mit seiner kennung unterhalt seines homeverzeichnisses mounten zu lassen. du hast da aber dann noch ein generelles problem. linux systeme mounten auf systemebene windowssysteme auf benutzerebene.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## UFO-waRhawK

 *Quote:*   

> ...mounten zu lassen...

 

wo trage ich die mount-befehle dann ein, unter der berücksichtigung, dass ich sie gerne in der konsole und in kde (3.1) hätte

was passiert wenn für user A die shares gemountet sind und dann user B die gleichen shares unter nem anderen benutzernamen mountet, geht das, sofern ich verschiedene mount-points nehme?

wie siehts mit unmounten oder zwei sessions des gleichen users aus? übernimmt INIT beim runterfahren das unmounten (unmounting network filesystems...)?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

tja deine user müssen mit dem befehl mount umgehen können. fstab ist ja nun nicht unbedingt nötig um was zu mounten. wieso probierst du es nicht einfach aus ob das mit dem mounten dann so geht?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## UFO-waRhawK

Ich kanns schon von Hand mounten aber es ist umständlich und die User müssen oft mit den Shares arbeiten

----------

## hopfe

Kannst dir ja auch ein shell-script basteln was für den entsprechenden benutzer das Dateisystem mountet. Das hängst dann in die ~/.bashrc,  somit wird nach der anmeldung das richtige Laufwerk verbunden.

----------

## UFO-waRhawK

ah ok da hab ich nen anhaltspunkt danke

----------

## Dark_Hunter

Was auch noch ein einfacher Weg ist:

Lisa-Dämon installieren und starten

```

rc-update add lisa default

/etc/init.d/lisa start

```

Danach kannst du problemlos deine neztwerkumgebung durchsurfen.

klappt fabelhaft bei mir.

----------

## knorke

LinNeighborhood ist nen feines programm um wintendo-volumes mittels klickibunti zu mounten. ich habe das anfangs benutzt um beispiele für smbmount zu bekommen.

----------

